# Germany will become Islamic State, Says Chancellor Merkel



## USArmyRetired (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like the Ottoman Empire all over again History just keeps repeating itself.  This coward will do nothing to save her country, culture or people. There is plenty that can be done even now to turn the tide, but sounds like this woman is ready to lay down and die and take her people with her. The Ethnic German population is halving every generation. The Ethnic Arab population is doubling. Believe me, most of Europe is 50 years away from having enough Muslims to vote in Islamic political parties with a majority

Germany Will Become Islamic State, Says Chancellor Merkel  Publications  Family Security Matters

Chancellor Angela Merkel said that Germans have failed to grasp how Muslim immigration has transformed their country and will have to come to terms with more mosques than churches throughout the countryside, according to the Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung daily.

"Our country is going to carry on changing, and integration is also a task for the society taking up the task of dealing with immigrants, Ms. Merkel told the daily newspaper. For years we've been deceiving ourselves about this. Mosques, for example, are going to be a more prominent part of our cities than they were before.

Germany, with a population of 4-5 million Muslims, has been divided in recent weeks by a debate over remarks by the Bundesbank's Thilo Sarrazin, who argued Turkish and Arab immigrants were failing to integrate and were swamping Germany with a higher birth rate.

The Chancellors remarks represent the first official acknowledgement that Germany, like other European countries, is destined to become a stronghold of Islam. She has admitted that the country will soon become a stronghold.

In France, 30% of children age 20 years and below are Muslims. The ratio in Paris and Marseille has soared to 45%. In southern France, there are more mosques than churches.

The situation within the United Kingdom is not much different. In the last 30 years, the Muslim population there has climbed from 82,000 to 2.5 million. Presently, there are over 1000 mosques throughout Great Britain - - many of which were converted from churches.


FamilySecurityMatters.org Contributing Editor Paul L. Williams, Ph.D., is the author of The Day of Islam: The Annihilation of America and the Western World, The Al Qaeda Connection, and other best-selling books. He is a frequent guest on such national news networks as ABC News, CBS News, Fox News, MSNBC, and NPR.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. This is really happenning folks.
2. And its coming to America too.
3. This government is just too fucking stupid to see it.
4. In fact most Americans are too stupid to see it.
5. 99% of who read this are too fucking stupid to see this.
6. Germany is about to go under, into a hell hole state.
7. Most of Europe is right behind them.
8. Muslims crank out ten kids with ease, in a one man and one women marriage.
9. Wait till they get thier fucking shari law in place, where one man can get himself 5 wives or what ever, then see how one man can make 50 kids for islam.
10. Its sad you fuckers are so fucking stupid, expell, and block at the borders, is all we can do.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## USArmyRetired (Sep 23, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. This is really happenning folks.
> ...


This is exactly what Obama wants to happen to the USA.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 23, 2010)

Your headline is a lie. But you knew that already.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 23, 2010)

The German peoples birth rate is to low  to over take the multiplication of Muslims It is inevitable the Europe will become "Eurabia" .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E]YouTube - WHAT ISLAM IS NOT[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU]YouTube - Muslim Demographics[/ame]


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Sep 23, 2010)

> Muslims crank out ten kids with ease, in a one man and one women marriage.



So can Pentecostals.

We used to joke about that growing up. But then again that doesn't have anything to do with muslims taking over the World so, carry on.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The German peoples birth rate is to low  to over take the multiplication of Muslims It is inevitable the Europe will become "Eurabia" .
> 
> YouTube - WHAT ISLAM IS NOT
> 
> YouTube - Muslim Demographics



The second video said that the illegal immigrant population brought America's fertility rate to 2.11 which is the "bare minimum" to "sustain a culture". 

So I guess illegal immigration saves us from the muslim overlords...

... or am I missing the point?


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 23, 2010)

Naw, the point is having someone to hate.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 23, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Your headline is a lie. But you knew that already.



It is certainly a stretch. However with just a tiny bit of Truth to it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 23, 2010)

The point is hate.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 23, 2010)

LMAO

Germany becoming an Isalmic state?

What peabrain thought that fear flip up?


----------



## USArmyRetired (Sep 23, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The point is hate.



Care to explain? Give me specifics.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 23, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > The German peoples birth rate is to low  to over take the multiplication of Muslims It is inevitable the Europe will become "Eurabia" .
> ...



Thanks for watching, the  videos are not vague.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 23, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The point is hate.



Yep, Everything is always about hate and race. We know this because you guys keep telling us so. 

The Fact is yes I am sure some of it is about hate and race, however there are legitimate concerns when you consider if they were to ever become Majority Muslim. It is possible the Majority could institute Sharia Law in Germany. Now you may think it is hateful to not want to end up living under Sharia, however I assure you it is not. Sharia is Hateful, Sharia Oppresses women and other faiths. Sharia stones people do death for adultery. I could go on. the list is long. 

Now I admit Germany is far from Being Majority Muslim, But with the current birth rates and immigration rates. It is not a matter of if, but when. I do not think you have to be a racists. To be a little worried about ending up living under Sharia myself. 

I will grant you though that the author of this thread is probably motivated by hate. Based on the many posts of his that follow the same theme


----------



## chesswarsnow (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. You see how Israel is with the muslims within thier Counrty?
2. One day, and not that to far off, all of the European Union will mirror perfectly what Israel is having to do *Right Now*.
3. Build a tall fucking wall to keep these fucking crazy bastards out and off thier buses, malls, pizza parlors, and all public places.
4. Oh and don't forget, U. S. A. will be following them too, just a little later in terms of time, perhaps 15 years.
5. You are just too fucking stupid to see this!
6. Thats why I'm here!!!
7. I like, ***USArmyRetired***!!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Sep 23, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The point is hate.
> ...



I can sympathize with THAT concern, yes. However I don't share that concern at all, simply because it assumes that a "predominetly muslim nation" will automatically opt for Sharia Law. 

Muslims come in all shapes and sizes and have various denominations within them. I am 100% sure there are small groups within the Muslim Population of Europe that would love Sharia Law to be enforced through the government, HOWEVER I'm also sure that there are far more within the same community that do not see that as reasonable or a good idea at all.

There ARE mostly muslim nations that DO NOT adhere to Sharia and have nearly secular or completely secular governments such as Morrocco, Senegal, Jordan, Guinea, Sierra Leone, etc. France MAY one day look like Morrocco in the EXTREME FUTURE, but I highly doubt it'll ever look like Saudi Arabia. Of course if it did look more like Morrocco it'd probably be a better ally to us... just saying.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2010)

It takes a birth rate of 1.64 to sustain a culture for 25 years. At less than 1.3 for the oversexed, under reproducing huns vs. 8.1 for the super fertile islamic vermin then the numbers would suggest that something is going to have to give in their culture. The problem is that you people have bought totally into the belief that the overreproducing islamic horde will end up establishing some kind wahabbiest (pardon the mispelling of an inferior eastern islamic sect) society. Fortunately, that is NOT necessarily the case. Once any human being attains some prosperity, they'll drink the cool aid and their kinder most likely will assimilate. Moreover, I seriously doubt Germany could continue it's socialist stupidty without both spouses in the workplace. I foresee a potential issue with that.  Worst case scenario Germany will have only itself to blame for being a society of selfish, socialist retards who have lacked any forward thinking for at least the last 40 years when it pertains to maitaining their herd much less their culture and I don't forsee any muslims drinking beer at a corner cafe much less soliciting prostitutes anytime soon. It Makes me wonder who the real vermin are, the degenerate germans or the islamics. Nevertheless,  the best way to address the fertile invaders is to address the problem as not a muslim problem, but an issue of population and take steps to reduce their numbers accordingly through clandestine efforts which are being waged currently in worthless 3rd world countries throughout the planet.


----------



## USArmyRetired (Sep 23, 2010)

Angela Merkel was formerly a chief of "Agitation and Propaganda" in the Communist Party's youth organization. 

&#8220;Von der FDJ-Aktivistin zur Kanzlerin &#8211; Angela Merkels wahre Rolle in der DDR&#8221;  GESAMTRECHTS.com


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2010)

Merkel is human excrement. She should be put against a wall and shot. Ditto for her French buddy Sarkozy.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



This is a very fair, unalarmist assertion. We simply can't assume the islamics are going to go beserk. I can definitely forsee massive damage to german culture at the very least. Hopefully it will be minimal.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 23, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Well I do not assume every Muslim Nation will go sharia. There are some exceptions to any rule. However from what I can read about it on Wiki and other sites. Between Sharia and other forms of it not called sharia. A good number of the 48 majority Muslims nations are practicing some form of it. So it is at least a legitimate thing to talk about.

Can a secular nation like Germany survive if their population ever did become Majority Muslim, and then did go Sharia. Interesting question.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. You see how Israel is with the muslims within thier Counrty?
> ...



While you're at it why not forfeit their property, throw them in work camps, and use their corpses to power our electric grids? Sounds like your speed. A billion burning muslims would create a lot of electricity.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 23, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> *Looks like the Ottoman Empire all over again* History just keeps repeating itself.  This coward will do nothing to save her country, culture or people. There is plenty that can be done even now to turn the tide, but sounds like this woman is ready to lay down and die and take her people with her. The Ethnic German population is halving every generation. The Ethnic Arab population is doubling. Believe me, most of Europe is 50 years away from having enough Muslims to vote in Islamic political parties with a majority
> 
> Germany Will Become Islamic State, Says Chancellor Merkel  Publications  Family Security Matters
> 
> ...



The Ottoman Empire was Turkey, not Germany

Also, the Ottoman Empire was relatively tolerant of non Islamic cultures and religions.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Can we do that?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## USArmyRetired (Sep 23, 2010)

ConHog said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > *Looks like the Ottoman Empire all over again* History just keeps repeating itself.  This coward will do nothing to save her country, culture or people. There is plenty that can be done even now to turn the tide, but sounds like this woman is ready to lay down and die and take her people with her. The Ethnic German population is halving every generation. The Ethnic Arab population is doubling. Believe me, most of Europe is 50 years away from having enough Muslims to vote in Islamic political parties with a majority
> ...



Turkey and Israel will fight over their German colony. Two scenarios. Either the Germans are going to acknowledge that Hitler was right all along and the German people are going to regain their honor and courage or the German people are going to be wiped out. It does look like the Germans will be given an ultimatum at some point in the future, thanks to their government: either fight for their country, or lose it. Didn't Sarkozy say something like "Arabic is the language of the future?"


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Sep 23, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



That may be the case in some instances rising it's head up. I think it's important to draw the distinction between democracy loving Muslims and those who might at some point lobby for Sharia Law. 

I think the big problem comes with statements that assume that the rule is:

Muslim = Sharia.

When that may not neccesarily be so. Yes I would oppose Sharia Law in any shape or form in America for instance. However, I wouldn't sound the alarm because there is a huge influx of muslim immigrants who MAY one day opt for Sharia. 

It's an alarmist proposition. One that creates unneccesary fear and alienation. I'm against Sharia, I'm also against any hint of theocracy, I'm not against Islam.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Since you people won't listen to me, you should at least listen to this man.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The German peoples birth rate is to low  to over take the multiplication of Muslims It is inevitable the Europe will become "Eurabia" .
> 
> YouTube - WHAT ISLAM IS NOT
> 
> YouTube - Muslim Demographics


Yeah pretty much, if lucky a few nations might survive the mess, but I am hardly positive about the fact Neo Nazi's are coming to power at the same time as Islamists. 

Article a few years old but I doubt it has changed for the better:
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,540550,00.html

*F*ar-Right Attacks Reached New Record in Germany in 2007     *

Last year a record number of attacks were  carried out by right-wing extremists in Germany, a prominent  anti-racism campaigner said. The problem is especially bad in eastern  Germany.*

A record number of far-right attacks were perpetrated in Germany  last year, according to a former government spokesman turned campaigner.  Uwe-Karsten Heye, the founder of pressure group Gesicht Zeigen! (Show  your Faces), said about 600 people were attacked by neo-Nazis last year.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 24, 2010)

I seriously question the validity of this article. I did a google search, and I only see it coming up on whacked out right wing tabloid type sites.


----------



## nia588 (Sep 24, 2010)

this is fear mongering at it's finest.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 24, 2010)

nia588 said:


> this is fear mongering at it's finest.



I kind of feel that this whole article is based on something taken out of context.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> Looks like the Ottoman Empire all over again History just keeps repeating itself.  This coward will do nothing to save her country, culture or people. There is plenty that can be done even now to turn the tide, but sounds like this woman is ready to lay down and die and take her people with her. The Ethnic German population is halving every generation. The Ethnic Arab population is doubling. Believe me, most of Europe is 50 years away from having enough Muslims to vote in Islamic political parties with a majority
> 
> Germany Will Become Islamic State, Says Chancellor Merkel  Publications  Family Security Matters
> 
> ...


That's a bunch of fucking shit.

_"Germany, with a population of 4-5 million Muslims..."_  Yeah, as green card workers, NOT as voting citizens of Germany.

Merkel's words are twisted throughout that piece.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 24, 2010)

1000 mosques throughout Great Britain - - many of which were converted from churches.

I call bullshit on this line.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 24, 2010)

la ilaha il'allah

la ilaha il'allah


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 24, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> Looks like the Ottoman Empire all over again History just keeps repeating itself.  This coward will do nothing to save her country, culture or people. There is plenty that can be done even now to turn the tide, but sounds like this woman is ready to lay down and die and take her people with her. The Ethnic German population is halving every generation. The Ethnic Arab population is doubling. Believe me, most of Europe is 50 years away from having enough Muslims to vote in Islamic political parties with a majority
> 
> Germany Will Become Islamic State, Says Chancellor Merkel  Publications  Family Security Matters
> 
> ...



Your own CIA factbook says that Muslims make up 3.7 percent of Germany's 82 million population, so the 4-5 million figure is wrong. And I won't even bother educating your ignorant arse about how the vast majority of those Muslims are secular. But you just keep boxing on, Moron....

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/gm.html


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone come  up with  any data that indicts Germans are procreating, and the Muslims have stopped?


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



The video is not vague, but it well over-estimates. If Europe and Russia continues the same path, Muslims will be the majority in France, Beliguim, Germany,  Denmark, Spain sometime the second half of this century. Russia, Denmark and Beliguim are probably going to have the majority the 1/2 half.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, so you are saying, it will take some time.
No reason to be concerned because it will take some time, I mean just because something takes a long time to do.
Its  like it isn't happening at all . Ignore it like gingivitis or cancer .


----------



## Newby (Sep 27, 2010)

nia588 said:


> this is fear mongering at it's finest.



How is it 'fear mongering' if there is nothing to fear from an Islamic majority?


----------



## Liability (Sep 27, 2010)

Deutschland, Deutschland *Allah* über!


----------



## lizzie (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The German peoples birth rate is to low to over take the multiplication of Muslims It is inevitable the Europe will become "Eurabia" .


 
The same thing is happening in Israel. Last I read, the Israeli Arab birth rate is high compared to the Israeli Jew birth rate.


----------



## lizzie (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Well I do not assume every Muslim Nation will go sharia. There are some exceptions to any rule. However from what I can read about it on Wiki and other sites. Between Sharia and other forms of it not called sharia. A good number of the 48 majority Muslims nations are practicing some form of it. So it is at least a legitimate thing to talk about.
> 
> *Can a secular nation like Germany survive if their population ever did become Majority Muslim, and then did go Sharia*. Interesting question.


 
Not as any form of democracy, I don't believe.  In a theocracy, religious belief  dominates all forms of social justice.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 27, 2010)

lizzie said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Well I do not assume every Muslim Nation will go sharia. There are some exceptions to any rule. However from what I can read about it on Wiki and other sites. Between Sharia and other forms of it not called sharia. A good number of the 48 majority Muslims nations are practicing some form of it. So it is at least a legitimate thing to talk about.
> ...



Turkey is a secular country with a population that is 99% Muslim.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 27, 2010)

Keep watching.


----------



## lizzie (Sep 27, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> The video is not vague, but it well over-estimates. If Europe and Russia continues the same path, Muslims will be the majority in France, Beliguim, Germany, Denmark, Spain sometime the second half of this century. Russia, Denmark and Beliguim are probably going to have the majority the 1/2 half.


 
In all fairness, the Russians don't seem to mind handling problems.


----------



## fyrenza (Sep 27, 2010)

¿i¿WTF?!?

We fought WARS over saving this country and others from COMMUNISM, 

yet you nay-sayer's can't see *ANY* correlation between these two ideologies?!?

Just because they CALL it a religion does NOT mean it IS!  I tried to make this analogy, before, about how would y'all feel if MS-13 began calling ITSELF a "religion,"

and you STILL don't get it!

By the time you DO "get it," it'll be far too late to even run for your lives, let alone defend and preserve YOUR culture.

Y'all being willing to even let this horror into OUR (yours and my) country is like saying you despise everything the USA has EVER STOOD FOR.

Is that it?  Is THAT why you want to be _tolerant_???


----------



## Colin (Sep 27, 2010)

ConHog said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > *Looks like the Ottoman Empire all over again* History just keeps repeating itself.  This coward will do nothing to save her country, culture or people. There is plenty that can be done even now to turn the tide, but sounds like this woman is ready to lay down and die and take her people with her. The Ethnic German population is halving every generation. The Ethnic Arab population is doubling. Believe me, most of Europe is 50 years away from having enough Muslims to vote in Islamic political parties with a majority
> ...



Awwww. Don't spoil his basking in his own ignorance!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 27, 2010)

lizzie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > The video is not vague, but it well over-estimates. If Europe and Russia continues the same path, Muslims will be the majority in France, Beliguim, Germany, Denmark, Spain sometime the second half of this century. Russia, Denmark and Beliguim are probably going to have the majority the 1/2 half.
> ...



what is that supposed to mean.

please clarify.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 27, 2010)

Colin said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > USArmyRetired said:
> ...



Yeah you  keep telling yourself that


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2010)

France will be 50% Islamic by 2020.........things are gonna get REAL interesting there!!!!!!!!! The problem is........forever, people who immigrate to other countries end up embracing the culture of the place they MOVE TO!!!!! Not in this case though.........people want their laws applied in a foreign nation. People need to wake up and smell the maple nut crunch!!! They need to start saying, "Look.........happy to have you but you need to conform to the roots of our culture...........OR GET THE FCUKK OUT!!!"


----------



## fyrenza (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't imagine a muslim *Paris*...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> I can't imagine a muslim *Paris*...



lol...............you're kidding right? Talk to anybody who goes and spends about 3 weeks in Paris now........in 2010 Ask them what they notice when they go visit a Paris park. They'll tell you its an experience like being in a park in the middle of Tehran.


----------



## Tank (Sep 27, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> I can't imagine a muslim *Paris*...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 27, 2010)

Small-town mayor stoned to death in western Mexico
27 Sep 2010 20:08:49 GMT
Source: Reuters
MEXICO CITY, Sept 27 (Reuters) - The mayor of a small town in western Mexico was found on Monday stoned to death in the third attack on a public official in the country in less than a week, local authorities said.
The bodies of Gustavo Sanchez, mayor of Tancitaro in Michoacan state, and an aide were found, officials said.
"It appears they stoned them to death," a source from the local prosecutor's office said on condition of anonymity.


----------



## Tank (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Small-town mayor stoned to death in western Mexico.


----------



## lizzie (Sep 27, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> lizzie said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


 
It means that the Russians are pretty no-nonsense when it comes to handling problems within their borders. They have no qualms about coming across as offensive, and are willing to lose innocent civilians in order to stop a threat. Remember the theatre incident a few years ago?


----------



## Liability (Sep 27, 2010)

Tank said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Small-town mayor stoned to death in western Mexico.



Viva Fidel Mohammed Akbar!  

All&#257;hu Akbar Rodriguez!


----------



## loosecannon (Sep 27, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> Looks like the Ottoman Empire all over again History just keeps repeating itself.  This coward will do nothing to save her country, culture or people. There is plenty that can be done even now to turn the tide, but sounds like this woman is ready to lay down and die and take her people with her. The Ethnic German population is halving every generation. The Ethnic Arab population is doubling. Believe me, most of Europe is 50 years away from having enough Muslims to vote in Islamic political parties with a majority
> 
> Germany Will Become Islamic State, Says Chancellor Merkel  Publications  Family Security Matters
> 
> ...



The reason why Germany is semi willing to accept this cultural sea change is because they rely on immigrant labor to swell their declining workforce. The same reason why our politicos are anxious to invite 30 million latinos into our workforce.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2010)

Tank said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine a muslim *Paris*...


Oh the riots, more as a response to the fact France houses all its illegals in ghetto's, gives poor working conditions and wages. The police can't enter the ghetto's because its so dangerous and filled with radical Muslims, its like entering a separate Muslim nation. So it's pretty much there on a small scale already.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 27, 2010)

There is no reason America cant have Islamic ghettos and open sewers in its cities.
Don't be hater , enjoy the  jihad and learn how to profit.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> There is no reason America cant have Islamic ghettos and open sewers in its cities.
> Don't be hater , enjoy the  jihad and learn how to profit.


Why not...we can have this too. The truth behind the so-called Dubai economic miracle (cheap slave labor):
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWUKy1k9WY"]YouTube - Slaves in Dubai in modren world[/ame]

*Unions are illegal
*$1 an hour
*100s of deaths every year


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 27, 2010)

Hell yeah


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 28, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> I can't imagine a muslim *Paris*...



That's what Charles The Hammer Martel said.


----------



## ekrem (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone interested in the subject on a real basis can watch the film:

"Gegen die Wand" // "Head-On".

Head-On (2004)

It has won 23 awards and is rated 8.0 in imdb.
Most of the German Muslims are the ones displayed in the movie. 
Movie is also from Germany.

The female lead charachter is a former Porno actress.


----------



## ekrem (Sep 29, 2010)

ekrem said:


> "Gegen die Wand" // "Head-On".
> Head-On (2004)



This one has won Cannes Festival and is from same director, also mainly involving German Muslims:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Edge_of_Heaven_(film)


----------



## islam4ever (Sep 29, 2010)

I support a Muslim Germany.

A Muslim Germany will welcome back the Israelians when Palestine is liberated.

A Muslim Germany will forgive the Jews for genociding the Palestinians. It will give north-eastern Germany to the Jews kicked out of Palestine.


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 29, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> I support a Muslim Germany.
> 
> A Muslim Germany will welcome back the Israelians when Palestine is liberated.



Which Palestine, the Palestine not mentioned in the Old Testament or the Palestine not mentioned in the New Testament or the Palestine not mentioned in the Quran?

You must mean the Palestine invented by the Romans named after the Philistines who were Aegean, not Arab.  The Palestine that never even existed for Arabs because the land was merely part of Syria.  

In other words, Palestine is like Never Never Land.

Eminent Middle historian Bernard Lewis--


> For Arabs, the term Palestine was unacceptable... For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant... The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [Syria].  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285784283&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Gateway[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 29, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> I support a Muslim Germany.



islam4ever=Living in the Middle Ages 4ever, backwardness 4ever, illiteracy 4ever, wife beatings 4ever, beheadings 4ever, stonings 4ever, amputations 4ever, jihad 4ever, imperialism 4ever and mass murder 4ever.

Other than those things, Islam is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 29, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> I can't imagine a muslim *Paris*...


Can you imagine a Paris without the Eiffel tower?
Get ready for it.


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine a muslim *Paris*...
> ...



The Eiffel Mosque.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine a muslim *Paris*...
> ...



I kind of doubt that.


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > fyrenza said:
> ...



Do you doubt the Hagia Sophia was turned into a mosque?


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



The Hagia Sophia was a church initially. The eiffel tower is not a church. And the Hagia Sophia is a museum now, not a place of religious worship.


----------

